# Reformed Evangelical Anglicans pastors/authors?



## thistle93 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi! This may be a strange question coming from a particular Baptist in the SBC but wondering if you can add to my list of Reformed/Evangelical Anglican (Episcopalian) pastors/authors:

*Modern:*
J.I. Packer
R.C. Lucas
John Stott
Vaughan Roberts

*Historic:*
J.C. Ryle
William Romaine
Henery Venn
John Newton
Thomas Scott
Charles Bridges
Augustus Toplady
Charles Simeon

My list seem to be exclusively of the English persuasion but feel free to name form other parts of the world. 

Also books that you especially recommend from a Reformed/Evangelical Anglican author?

For His Glory-
Matthew






For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## CharlieJ (Aug 25, 2012)

Modern:

Graeme Goldsworthy (lots of biblical theology, redemptive-historical stuff)

Alister McGrath (tons of stuff)

Gerald Bray (patristics, hermeneutics, systematic theology)


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 25, 2012)

Modern:

Chris Wright
Os Guinness

Historic:

George Herbert
John Donne


----------



## yeutter (Aug 25, 2012)

thistle93 said:


> Hi! This may be a strange question coming from a particular Baptist in the SBC but wondering if you can add to my list of Reformed/Evangelical Anglican (Episcopalian) pastors/authors:
> 
> *Modern:*
> J.C. Ryle
> ...


Historic
Thomas Becon, [sometimes also spelled Beccon] Canon and Prebendary of Canterbury, the Chaplain to Archbishop Cranmer
John Jewel
19th Century
John Ayre
Charles John Ellicott
19th & 20th Centuries
Edgar Charles Sumner Gibson especially his *The Three Creeds* and *The Old Testament in the New*
20th Century 
John W. Wenham especially his tract, *Our Lord's View of the Old Testament*
John James *Why Evil? A Biblical Approach*
Leonard Hodgson [attrition to liberalism is reflected in some of his writings] *The Doctrine of the Trinity*
20th & 21st Centuries
Alec Motyer
Os Guinness


----------



## PhilA (Aug 25, 2012)

Historic
George Whitfield


----------



## yeutter (Aug 25, 2012)

An obvious one I left out is Peter Toon.
In the 19th century an organization called The Parker Society was formed for the publication of the works of the fathers and early writers of the Reformed English Church. All that they publish is evangelical and reformed in character. The Parker society was probably founded in reaction to the Anglo-catholic Tractarians. A list of their works may be found at 
Project Canterbury: The Parker Society


----------



## yeutter (Aug 25, 2012)

Michael Green is a contemporary evangelical Anglican writer and apologist


----------



## yeutter (Aug 26, 2012)

The late Derek Kidner wrote some excellent Old Testament commentaries. 20th and 21st centuries
Andrew Robert Fausset was an Anglican and a Canon & Prebendary of York. 19th Century.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2012)

Quick partial list, random order:
Archbishop Ussher
Robert Leighton
Joseph Hall
H.P. Liddon
Leon Morris
Thomas Cranmer
John Davenant
John Hooper
William Gurnall
John Berridge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 26, 2012)

Philip Edgcumbe Hughes - modern.

He wasn't strictly English. He was born in Australia, spent time in South Africa, was ordained in England, and ministered and died in the USA.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 31, 2012)

Richard Thomas France AKA R. T. France
New Testament scholar.
I just learned he died in Feb 2012.
Many of our Nigerian Anglican brothers held him in very high regard.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 31, 2012)

Richard Sibbes, my favorite Anglican.


----------



## timmopussycat (Aug 31, 2012)

yeutter said:


> Michael Green is a contemporary evangelical Anglican writer and apologist



Having worshipped with Michael Green in the same church for 4 years, I know that he would not describe himself as a Reformed Anglican. He is also within charismatic movement (albeit its more biblically responsible wing).


----------



## thistle93 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Great list. Anglicanism has so many great authors. Anglicanism has a great history and still a remnant of the faithful left. Pray that after people like J.I. Packer pass away the denomination does not go into complete apostasy. For His Glory- Matthew


----------

